
Show HN: I am creating a website that permanently solves the “Patreon Problem” - halfjew22
[Overview](<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;link.medium.com&#x2F;Q9TuDNF22S" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;link.medium.com&#x2F;Q9TuDNF22S</a>)
Please read the linked overview and let me know if that would be something you’d be interested in using. All constructive criticism is welcome.<p>If you have any time to offer as a developer, designer, or otherwise, I’d love to work together on this with you.<p>The code is open source (<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;technoplato&#x2F;Knophy" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;technoplato&#x2F;Knophy</a>) and so too will be the company functioning. I’m developing out in the open, so the website is live at knophy.com.<p>I am aware of Jordan Peterson’s website and hand delivered a letter asking if we could work together. Understandably, I have received no response. If that changes, I would love to work with him and share these ideas so they can grow together in the open. From what I can piece together from scant information provided about his website, i truly believe mine solves the same problem in more novel ways across the board. Please correct me where exactly you disagree.<p>[Overview](<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;link.medium.com&#x2F;Q9TuDNF22S" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;link.medium.com&#x2F;Q9TuDNF22S</a>)
======
gus_massa
I don't understand what the investor gain buying the points. What they can do
with the points? People wants something for they money.

Also, are you going to host the content? The main problem with the current
privatized vigilante censorship is that if you don't deplatform the evil
members of the internet, someone will ask your providers to deplatform you.

~~~
halfjew22
By buying points, the investor performs a simple investment. There's nothing
useful about purchased points except for the ability to earn return on
investment.

In the prototype, I'm simply aggregating content. Later on, I may host and
ultimately I'd like to set up an IPFS / decentralized solution a la Dtube. A
lot of research needs to be done in that area.

~~~
gus_massa
So, it's like creating a token for each topic. How many topics do you expect
to have.

